# Kurve angleichen



## derpate1337 (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Sinuskurve in Illustrator gezeichnet. Ich möchte nun unter der Sinuskurve die gleiche haben mit einem angepassten Path. 

Das mit der "Angleichen"- Funktion klappt leider nicht so richtig.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
warum funktioniert die Angleichen-Funktion bei dir nicht?
Hast du deinen Pfad kopiert und dann auch den gleichen Ankerpunkt für das Angleichen verwendet?

Viele Grüße


----------

